# How many lumens is a standard Maglite



## guiri (Jul 2, 2011)

NOT the LED version. I'm selling my lights and thought I'd put some numbers up there comparing them to a regular maglite.

Thanks

George


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 2, 2011)

You have over 2,300 posts and you're asking this? What size maglite, with what lamp assembly?


----------



## guiri (Jul 2, 2011)

Guiri, this sort immature post isn't needed on CPF - Norm


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 2, 2011)

guiri said:


> The typical maglite that people tend to have at home. Say, something ten years old, 3D, Before all the cool stuff started coming out and most people I have seen have something similar, including several cops.


 

There are currently 12 different models of incandescent maglites available, not to mention most models can choose between a standard krypton lamp and a higher quality xenon lamp which greatly differs in performance, so knowing what model maglite you wanted specs for would have been a desirable detail to include in your first post. The "typical maglite people have at home" could apply to pratically any model, therefore I don't consider that comment to be useful in determining anything whatsoever.

As for the specs of the 3D cell maglite, maglite used to have the specs on their website however when the ANSI ratings system went in effect the specs are no longer available anymore, with only the words "ANSI ratings coming soon". I don't expect those ratings to come anytime soon with so much going into their LED's.. I am sorry if my first post rubbed you the wrong way so to speak, it's just the question in hand and lack of detail in the question struck me as odd coming from someone who's been around since Feb 07 with 2,309 posts.


----------



## guiri (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, I was never much into mag lites so honestly, I don't know so I guess no go. I knew there would be different models but not that many 

Sorry. As for all my posts, my memory also sucks so I don't retain all that much


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 2, 2011)

With my newest Maglite 2D:s it's stated *FL1 standard 19 lumens(also 13150cd and 229m)* on the package. Earlier number has been 36 lumens so I guess this does mean that Maglite still produce standard incan models? I thought that all incans were discontinued and all available incans were remnants who are unsold.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 2, 2011)

Brightguy lists their 3D Mags as 45 lumens. 

That will do for a sales listing, though to be technical, it's a loaded figure when the runtime curve looks like this:


----------



## guiri (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, that does answer my question anyway and yeah, enough info to sell the lights, thanks all and I mean ALL


----------



## AaronG (Jul 2, 2011)

The 2 AA mini mag was 10 lumens I believe. The 2D was around 20.


----------



## pblanch (Jul 2, 2011)

Unsuitable quote deleted.
Pblanch I realize your fairly new here but the type of post you quoted isn't welcome on CPF. - Norm


----------



## guiri (Jul 3, 2011)

AaronG said:


> The 2 AA mini mag was 10 lumens I believe. The 2D was around 20.



Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2011)

Q: How many Lumens is a standard Maglite?


A: Not anywhere near enough! :nana:


Prior to the adoption of the FL1 standard Maglight used to tout their 3D's output as around 80Lm...


----------



## guiri (Jul 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Q: How many Lumens is a standard Maglite?
> 
> 
> A: Not anywhere near enough! :nana:




Agreed. My R01 outshines a friends (cop) maglite 

The 80 lumen is what I had heard before.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah it may have even been 85Lm but I can't find any old specification charts that may have been posted... still near enough eh? :thumbsup:


I reckon my under-driven Scorpion is probably brighter LMAO


----------



## guiri (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, still less than a hundred 

Thanks all


----------

